
Key to preventing Covid-19 indoors: Ventilation - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/key-to-preventing-covid-19-indoors-ventilation-11598953607
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/8Op5R](https://archive.vn/8Op5R)

------
blacksqr
This will have the same problems as male contraception: "Trust me, I've taken
steps to protect us."

